# Vanilla Bean



## rahimlee54 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I was looking around for a good internet vanilla bean vendor. The stuff locally is to expensive and looks horrible, so I was hoping someone could recommend their favorite vendor here. I'll probably go with a nice Madagascar bean unless someone suggests otherwise. I have never bought any before so I am open to any suggestion.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 3, 2011)

rahimlee54 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was looking around for a good internet vanilla bean vendor. The stuff locally is to expensive and looks horrible, so I was hoping someone could recommend their favorite vendor here. I'll probably go with a nice Madagascar bean unless someone suggests otherwise. I have never bought any before so I am open to any suggestion.
> 
> ...


 
I usually like Penzey's.

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeysvanillabeans.html

Don't know if they are cheaper though. 

k.


----------



## Ratton (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi There,

I purchase my vanilla beans from here, and I give them a 2 thumbs up!!!!: http://www.beanilla.com/


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 4, 2011)

i was just thinking this morning about vanilla.......would it be worth it for someone here to buy beans from a wholesale diustributor and ship them out....kinda like a group buy?......ryan


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 4, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered 25 from beanilla because I had read others having success with them, but if a group buy is doable I'd be in. I'll report back when the beans are in hand and pot.


----------



## bprescot (Mar 4, 2011)

I've used http://www.amadeusvanillabeans.com/ with good results. Though it's easy to go overboard. On a separate note, anyone have any ideas what to do with a half-pound of 1.5yr old vanilla beans? I've got a new order of fresh ones, but don't know what to do with the very dry old ones.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 4, 2011)

Vanilla Grey Goose?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Ratton said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I purchase my vanilla beans from here, and I give them a 2 thumbs up!!!!: http://www.beanilla.com/



Oh man, I am never using penzey's for vanilla again. Thanks for the tip.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 4, 2011)

bprescot said:


> I've used http://www.amadeusvanillabeans.com/ with good results. Though it's easy to go overboard. On a separate note, anyone have any ideas what to do with a half-pound of 1.5yr old vanilla beans? I've got a new order of fresh ones, but don't know what to do with the very dry old ones.


 
Wouldn't they still be worth trying for vanilla essence? Not sure what else to to with them, maybe use them in a bowl or under a candle to aromatize a room?

I had mine from an ebay vendor and bought B quality for vanilla essence. I was very happy with the outcome, even more after it had been sitting around for a year. My favorite is actually the one where I just cut up a good dozen beand into a small glass bottle and fill it up with Maker's Mark. Keeps forever in the fridge, just keep topping it off with MM occasionally.

Stefan


----------



## Ratton (Mar 5, 2011)

bprescot said:


> anyone have any ideas what to do with a half-pound of 1.5yr old vanilla beans? I've got a new order of fresh ones, but don't know what to do with the very dry old ones.



Hi bprescot,

I'd suggest you make vanilla extract with those beans. Here is a link on how to make great vanilla extract: http://www.vanillareview.com/make-vanilla-extract/


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Eldon, good to see you 

When I buy vanilla beans, I vacuum pack them and they stay fresh for a very long time..


----------



## spinblue (Mar 6, 2011)

I've kept v beans in the freezer to preserve them longer and haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## Ratton (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to see you here too Warren!!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally got around to using some of my vanilla beans from beanilla.com I snapped a few photos in case anyone was interested. This was around 17-18 Madagascar beans.


----------



## Moises (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice posture of beans and it is very close view and post is also very nice for all.


----------

